# Night of the Living Dead:Re-Animated



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi dee ho guys and ghouls- here's some news about an interesting new interpretation of Romero's NOTLD....Animated style!

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=10053

What do you think?


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

haha,thee was a barbie! other than that...wow... this will be great


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

No No NO


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That was great - I would SO watch that and probably LMAO the entire time


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I liked it - very interesting.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Cool I like stuff like that


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's a peek at the teaser poster:

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=10752


----------

